# Chuck Liddell working out nude.. lamo (video)



## fosure (Dec 10, 2009)

Dont know how this video got out but the girl is hot..


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

WTF, lol.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

nice chuck :thumb02:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

big lolwut there


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

:sign04:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Lol nice.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

video got removed...lol


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

That was really bizare and a bit creepy actually haha.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

ok. i watched it once, now it's taken down. 

it was in my imagination, right?


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

No, he was really doing pull-ups and machine squats with just a pair of shoes on while an athletic nude blonde girl was on a stair-master type of machine.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

I think Dana heard about it right away and made a phone call.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Lol, too bad I missed it. His gf looks hot.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

This is why even when Chuck loses, he's the man :thumbsup:


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

HexRei said:


> I think Dana heard about it right away and made a phone call.


Youtube doesn't allow nudity unless it is for educational purposes. Someone will put it on dailymotion or something though.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

HexRei said:


> I think Dana heard about it right away and made a phone call.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

All i can see is the picture on the youtube video. Maybe thats for the best?


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Wow, was there actually a purpose to this video or was it just gratuitous nudity?


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

leifdawg said:


> Wow, was there actually a purpose to this video or was it just gratuitous nudity?


It was a historical documentary video on how to train like a Roman.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

technically, there wasn't any boobs or genitals being shown, it was all blurred. i suppose it might well be a terms of use violation but it doesn't seem any worse to me than if chuck wore briefs and chica work a bikini.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

oops, it's upon Dailymotion 

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xcddnw_antonio-mckee-highlights_sport


----------



## BigPont (Nov 19, 2007)

:confused05: Umm...who is filming this? Pretty disturbing.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

i'm betting this was set up. chuck has a TUF season coming up and needs to retain mindshare.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

I edited your OP fosure. 

Please post the youtube video directly next time and if you want to share an article, you need to paste it entirely as well. These are part of the forum rules. TY


----------



## Faceman (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm just trying to figure out why he closed the door when he went to the restroom. He's already naked...


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

Maybe he wanted to take off those shoes behind closed doors..


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

Hahaha, what the hell... This didn't even look like a doco or anything.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

LOL. 2 Gifs (NSFW)


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

hahahahahah. wow. chuck is the man:thumb01:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Faceman said:


> I'm just trying to figure out why he closed the door when he went to the restroom. He's already naked...


perhaps he didnt want to her hearing all the sound effects from his morning dump.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I call bullshit, no way that chick wouldn't notice some guy creeping up to the window in her periphs. Especially through a clear window in broad daylight.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

VolcomX311 said:


> It was a historical documentary video on how to train like a Roman.


Hahah, well played


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Elliptical girls.........heheheheheheeee


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Note to self: If you ever find yourself at Chuck's house, spray the gym equipment with disinfectant before using it.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I really wish I could be as cool as Chuck when I get to be in my late 30's/early 40's.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Wow, and his feet are so big!


----------



## FeedMyLegacy (Feb 25, 2010)

Best thing ever!


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Hahah, well played


LMAO @ the sig!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

MMMMMmmmmmmmmm....

( at the girl that is )


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

okay, WTF?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I smell bullshit. Rebok shaped bullshit.


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> I smell bullshit. Rebok shaped bullshit.


yeah you can see it's fake just by the way the chick is working out it looks like the chicks you see in the informercials not laid back at home doing it


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Lol!!! Hahaha


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Damn Tito is getting background info on Chucks new training regime, WATCHOUT Chuck Tito knows your secret


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

joe davola said:


> yeah you can see it's fake just by the way the chick is working out it looks like the chicks you see in the informercials not laid back at home doing it



U get work out trainers and they tell u to keep good posture while working out....

And she has GREAT posture :thumb02: LOL


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I hope he beats up Tito naked. Then tea bags his unconcious fat head.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

O...k..

ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:laugh:


----------



## MoopsiePuffs (Jan 16, 2007)

it's a viral ad for reebok, was funny before it was found out to only be an advertisement. hence they are only wearing reebok trainers, nothing else...


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> MMMMMmmmmmmmmm....
> 
> ( at the girl that is )


What girl?


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Man, that chick is ******* fine.










Dat ass.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Grotty said:


> Damn Tito is getting background info on Chucks new training regime, WATCHOUT Chuck Tito knows your secret


What's going to be really awkward is when he tells his team on TUF to strip down for "training".


----------



## MILFHunter947 (Jan 30, 2010)

Lool the funniest thing about that videos is the fact that some random dude is actually creepin up on them and filming them lol

that girl is fine as shit tho


----------



## Deftsound (Jan 1, 2008)

What Lololololol


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Hmmmm I am now wondering why I thought to look at the thread after hearing that another dude was working out naked. :confused02:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

It's a Reebok commerical guys..

http://www.mmafighting.com/2010/02/26/chuck-liddell-workout-video-is-a-reebok-ad/

So just relax


----------



## snakerattle79 (Feb 6, 2008)

Vitor Belfort doing some heel hook


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

Haha this is my favorite thread ever! Too bad it was a commercial. Would have kicked ass if it was real!

A drink to Chuck! :drink01:


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

snakerattle79 said:


> Vitor Belfort doing some heel hook


goddamn vitor loves him some foot


----------



## Soldier16 (Jun 17, 2007)

*Chuck Liddel naked workout*

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xcddnw_antonio-mckee-highlights_sport

I dont know how to add a video clip which isnt from youtube, but here you can see chuck working out naked!! :sign04:


----------



## MADDSNIPER (Dec 28, 2006)

wth lol. one of the oddest mma related videos ive ever seen. who is the girl?


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

oh jeez.... not this again.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/72396-chuck-liddell-working-out-nude-lamo-video.html

Posted. It's a reebok advertisement.


----------



## Soldier16 (Jun 17, 2007)

sorry i tried to search for another thread, but didnt find it. You can close this one.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Soldier16 said:


> sorry i tried to search for another thread, but didnt find it. You can close this one.


Its cool, we forgive you! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rachmunas (May 15, 2009)

*Naked Liddell w/ Girlfriend Workout Video!*

http://www.mmascoops.com/news.php?page=/269227797

I'm not sure if someone posted this yet. Sorry but this is pretty funny!


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Damn chuck.. My Blur would be touching the floor haha


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I agree with the TS, it is kinda lamo with all that blurriness.


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

Chuck's the man!

Kinda disappointed in myself for opening a thread titled "Chuck Liddell working out nude" and watching the video though...lol


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

6toes said:


> Chuck's the man!
> 
> Kinda disappointed in myself for opening a thread titled "Chuck Liddell working out nude" and watching the video though...lol


You and me both... :confused02:


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

NikosCC said:


> Damn chuck.. My Blur would be touching the floor haha


Sure it would 

Chuck is a total pimp.


----------



## ipbod (Feb 24, 2010)

Chuck actually has the posture of a monkey/ape/gorilla


----------

